# DFB WM Trikot 2014



## tommie3 (5 Nov. 2013)

Das soll das neue Trikot zur WM sein.
Was hat sich der Designer dabei gedacht?


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Nov. 2013)

Gibt zwar Sachen die mich mehr aufregen - Stichwort Jogi  - aber schön ist was anderes


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Nov. 2013)

Heutzutage muss ja alles irgendwie "künstlerisch wertvoll" sein!


----------



## Leonardo2010 (5 Nov. 2013)

Ohe den doofen roten Winkel auf der Brust wär's ganz hübsch.


----------



## axam (5 Nov. 2013)

Der amerikanische Designer verbindet Fußball mit Frauensport. Kein Wunder, dass das Trikot "feminin angehaucht" ist.


----------



## Crippler (5 Nov. 2013)

Wenn schon die 3 Streifen auf der Brust sein muüssen, dann doch wenigstens in schwarz-rot-gold.


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2013)

potthässlich


----------



## Palmina6 (6 Nov. 2013)

Nichts! Sieht richtig sch...e aus.


----------



## Death Row (6 Nov. 2013)

Ach ich könnt' mich dran gewöhnen. Aber noch mehr könnte ich mich an einen Titel gewöhnen


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Nov. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Aber noch mehr könnte ich mich an einen Titel gewöhnen



Da werden wohl noch einige Trikots vorgestellt werden müssen!


----------



## 307898X2 (7 Nov. 2013)

Leonardo2010 schrieb:


> Ohe den doofen roten Winkel auf der Brust wär's ganz hübsch.



das rot bringt mich fast zum kotzen:angry:


----------



## Death Row (7 Nov. 2013)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Da werden wohl noch einige Trikots vorgestellt werden müssen!



Ich glaub's auch eher. 2014 wird's wieder nix.....


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Nov. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich glaub's auch eher. 2014 wird's wieder nix.....



Ich würde mich da zwar sehr gern täuschen aber wie heißt es so schön "Der Sturm gewinnt Spiele aber die Abwehr gewinnt Titel". Und wir haben bisher keine gut funktionierende Abwehr!


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Nov. 2013)

Weiß gar nicht, wieso man sich hier so aufregt, das Trikot sieht man doch nur die Vorrunde lang, dann ist der Rückflug gebucht happy09


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (9 Nov. 2013)

Egal mit welchem Trikot, wir holen den Titel:WOW:


----------



## johnsonjohnson (27 Dez. 2013)

Is jetzt auch nicht mein Favorit. Besonders noch weiße Hosen soll es ja dazu geben.


----------



## gianfranco-zola (27 Dez. 2013)

Zum Kotzen.....
Das geht mal gar nicht, hatten schon damit gespielt....


----------



## Max100 (28 Dez. 2013)

Schönes Trikot---> kein Titel.....

Hässliches Trikot --->> Titel......


----------



## Shaker (8 Jan. 2014)

Wenn es für den Titel reicht nehm ch auch mit dem Trikot vorlieb


----------



## maklps (7 Feb. 2014)

Eindeutig das hässlichste Trikot in den vergangenen Jahren! Aber wenn wir darin WM werden sollten wird es der Kassenschlager schlechthin!


----------



## Death Row (8 Feb. 2014)

maklps schrieb:


> Eindeutig das hässlichste Trikot in den vergangenen Jahren! Aber wenn wir darin WM werden sollten wird es der Kassenschlager schlechthin!



Wie bitte? Hässlichstes Trikot? Dann zieh dir mal das rein:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/media.media.6e21763b-256b-4e76-b343-8308437732ae.normalized.jpeg


----------



## tommie3 (10 Feb. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Hässlichstes Trikot? Dann zieh dir mal das rein:
> http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/media.media.6e21763b-256b-4e76-b343-8308437732ae.normalized.jpeg[/QUOTE
> 
> :thumbup: Die Klamotten gehen echt gar nicht!


----------



## apis4 (20 Feb. 2014)

And how are you liking your away jersey ? With silver colour beflockung :thumbup:






In any case: better than anything Nike did (except for the Holland trikots vielleicht)


----------



## johnsonjohnson (12 Mai 2014)

nicht unbedingt mein Favorit. Warum denn jedes Mal ein neues Trikot? Warum nicht beim klassischen alten Schwarz-Weiß bleiben?


----------



## eddy87 (15 Mai 2014)

Triko is egal auf dem Platz zählt was anderes als Aussehen!


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Wohl ne marketingaktion, damit sich die leute mit ihren alten weißen mal nen neues holen


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

Sieht aus wie son Hemd von Trigema


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Mit vier Sternen siehts gut aus )


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Ist aber ok


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

besonders cool ist aber das Auswärtstrikot


----------

